# This is how I ewrap my loom for baby Hats



## Buttons

Moon Loomer...This is how I do it instead of using two strands all the time.


----------



## crafterwantabe

Thanks that's interesting.. I'm going to try that...


----------



## Buttons

That is basically the only stitch I know. I can purl and the knit stitch and that's it. I only know how to thread the yarm through the loops on the hat and then pull tight, No where I live loon.


----------



## Grandma G.

Interesting, could you post a photo of the finished hat please?


----------



## Buttons

Grandma G. said:


> Interesting, could you post a photo of the finished hat please?


Here you go>


----------



## crafterwantabe

So cute


----------



## Moon Loomer

Buttons said:


> Here you go>


ver

Nice hats. With the two over one stitch is the hat thick? Here are pictures of a hat that I made. I used a e-wrap - u/flat combination stitch 6 times, purled 3 rows (to do the turn for the brim), the combination 6 more times, bring the cast-on row up inside hang on the peg at the top of the stitch column of the cast-on stitch in hand and do the same for each cast-on stitch. Check that the purled rows are evenly at the bottom of the inside and outside panels of the now brim. There are several stitches to bring the top of the brim together. 
Your choice. continue the combination stitch for 5 1/2 to (?) inches. Turn for the top. Purl 2 - 3 rows to do the turn, then 2 - 3 rows of the combination stitch, *K2 tog* (put loop from peg 2 on peg 1 knit over put the peg 1 loop on the empty peg 2) go to peg 3 repeat *...* all around the loom. Wrap the loom 1 1/2 times, cut working yarn, thread the yarn on a yarn needle and do a gather bind-off. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

Yours is a lot thicker than mine. I could have e-wrapped it 4 times or use doubled strand and it still wouldn't been as thick as yours. I'll have to get them books this weekend. Is it in those books that you listed? I wish you could take classes some where here. I learn better with someone by my side than trying to read it or a tutorial. Even a video would help.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Buttons said:


> Yours is a lot thicker than mine. I could have e-wrapped it 4 times or use doubled strand and it still wouldn't been as thick as yours. I'll have to get them books this weekend. Is it in those books that you listed? I wish you could take classes some where here. I learn better with someone by my side than trying to read it or a tutorial. Even a video would help.


The yarn is a 5 wt Michaels brand. What is the wt of the yarn that you used? Moon Loomer


----------



## Moon Loomer

Buttons said:


> Yours is a lot thicker than mine. I could have e-wrapped it 4 times or use doubled strand and it still wouldn't been as thick as yours. I'll have to get them books this weekend. Is it in those books that you listed? I wish you could take classes some where here. I learn better with someone by my side than trying to read it or a tutorial. Even a video would help.[/quote
> 
> This hat is garter stitched of two variegated yarns, alternated, one always knitted the other always purled. Voila! A two color hat. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

I use #4 worsted weight.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Hi. If you do a 1 over 2 stitch it will be tighter and denser than a 1 over 1 stitch. A garter stitch has more stretch than the first two stitches. Size ranking; e-wrap 1 over 1, then garter, then an (e-wraped) 1 over 2. The 2 over 1 stitch with 4 wt yarn is a little heaver than one strand of 5 wt yarn using the same wrap. Have fun, Moon Loomer


----------



## Loomahat

Buttons said:


> Moon Loomer...This is how I do it instead of using two strands all the time.


You should consider the 2 strand method.

Knitting with 2 strands of yarn as 1 will go faster. You wrap the pegs only twice per round and will have 4 loops on each peg. 
Hats turn out thick and very pretty with the #4 yarn.

Below is one I made with a Red Heart Super Saver #4 and used 2 strands as 1.


----------



## Buttons

Great job on the hat. You're right, it does look better.

I have a lot of finer yarn than #4 that I would like to use but I might have to do it with more strand. I use a different loom.


----------



## Moon Loomer

Loomahat said:


> You should consider the 2 strand method.
> 
> Knitting with 2 strands of yarn as 1 will go faster. You wrap the pegs only twice per round and will have 4 loops on each peg.
> Hats turn out thick and very pretty with the #4 yarn.
> 
> Below is one I made with a Red Heart Super Saver #4 and used 2 strands as 1.


Love the flower, nice design. Moon Loomer


----------



## Buttons

I thought that was rather cute. I seen it done on youtube and it was very interesting. Yours look a lot better than his...lol


----------



## Loomahat

Moon Loomer said:


> ver
> 
> Nice hats. With the two over one stitch is the hat thick? Here are pictures of a hat that I made. I used a e-wrap - u/flat combination stitch 6 times, purled 3 rows (to do the turn for the brim), the combination 6 more times, bring the cast-on row up inside hang on the peg at the top of the stitch column of the cast-on stitch in hand and do the same for each cast-on stitch. Check that the purled rows are evenly at the bottom of the inside and outside panels of the now brim. There are several stitches to bring the top of the brim together.
> Your choice. continue the combination stitch for 5 1/2 to (?) inches. Turn for the top. Purl 2 - 3 rows to do the turn, then 2 - 3 rows of the combination stitch, *K2 tog* (put loop from peg 2 on peg 1 knit over put the peg 1 loop on the empty peg 2) go to peg 3 repeat *...* all around the loom. Wrap the loom 1 1/2 times, cut working yarn, thread the yarn on a yarn needle and do a gather bind-off. Moon Loomer


What yarn brand and color did you use on this project?


----------



## Moon Loomer

Loomahat said:


> What yarn brand and color did you use on this project?


It is Michael's brand Loops & Threads, a 5 wt yarn, 100% acrylic. Moon Loomer


----------

